# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Δυτική Ελλάδα/Επτάνησα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Κεφαλονιάς >  Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Κεφαλονιάς

## tolias

Mε αφορμή την δικτυακή ένωση μας με το μητροπολιτικό δίκτυο της πάτρας PWMN μέσω της ασύρματης ζεύξης που στήθηκε , και μετά από αρκετές βελτιστοποιήσεις και δοκιμες που έγιναν, προχωράμε στην δημιουργία του δικού μας ασυρματου ερασιτεχνικού δικτύου (KEWN). ήδη είμαστε 10 σε όλο το νησί και θα περάσουμε άμεσα απο τα χαρτιά στην πράξη. Επίσης ετοιμάζουμε ήδη μια καινούρια ζεύξη με Πελοπόννησο με σκοπό την πλήρη δικτυακή ένωση των ασύρματων δικτύων της δυτικής Ελλάδας . όποιος ενδιαφέρετε παρακαλώ να μου στείλει Π.Μ.

----------


## antidrasi

Ένα μεγάλο μπράβο για το ενδιαφέρον και την κινητικότητα.

----------


## pikos

Πάμε γερά!!! 

Μπράβο παιδιά!!!!

----------


## grigoris

tolias σαν πολλα μετωπα δεν εχεις ανοιξει?  ::

----------


## tolias

ο πρώτος μας ολοκληρωμένος κόμβος είναι γεγονός και από σήμερα λειτουργεί. μεταφέραμε πάνω και το link με πάτρα και παίζει το ίδιο καλά

----------


## grigoris

Μπραβο παιδια, παμε γερα!
(αν και η αποψη μου παραμενει πως ο σωληνας που ειναι δεμενα τα πιατα απεχει *παρα* πολυ απο τον κυριο ιστο. Εκτος κι αν ειναι μερος που δεν το πιανουν πολυ οι ανεμοι)

----------


## tolias

όχι ρε μια χαρά είναι μην σε γελάει η φωτογραφία. για να γυρισει αυτο μόνο αν ξεβιδώσεις τα U

----------


## tsatasos

Μπράβο tolias, δε σταματάς βλέπω ε... Συνέχισε έτσι μαζί με τους υπόλοιπους!

----------


## JB172

Μπράβο ρε μάγκες !
Keep WiFing.

----------


## tolias

roudi-kewn4.jpgroudi-kewn3.jpg

αν και ετεροχρονισμένα ανεβάζω 2 φωτογραφίες από τον κόμβο μας στο Ρούδι. από εκεί βγάλαμε και το link με wana.
Θα θέλαμε να ευχαριστήσουμε τον ιδιοκτητη του ραδιοφωνικού σταθμού zizanio fm που μας παραχώρησε χώρο στον ιστό του

----------


## tolias

Το ΣΚ που πέρασε αποκαταστήσαμε τη διασύνδεση Πάτρα-Κεφαλλονιά-Αμαλιάδα. Η αφορμή ήταν η ολιγοήμερη επίσκεψη του wilbird στο νησί που για ακόμα μια φορα αποδείχτηκε εξαιρετικός συνεργάτης. Επίσης αλλάξαμε όλον τον εξοπλισμό στο link με την Πάτρα σε 802.11 Ac.

----------


## geolos

A+++

Αν μπορέσετε να βγάλετε και το aggregation θα ήταν άψογα...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## gas

> A+++
> 
> Αν μπορέσετε να βγάλετε και το aggregation θα ήταν άψογα...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


+++, επισης να μην ξεχναμε και τα ΑS της Αμαλιαδας

----------

